# Looking For Information On William Burns Wallace, Engineer



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

Recently, I had a conversation with a lady who owned an antique business not far from where I live. Her father was an engineer during the war and she was interested in trying to learn more about his involvement in the sea.

I said I would post the particulars she had on SN to see if it would lead anywhere.

His name was WILLIAM BURNS WALLACE (quite the name I know) and he was born Dec 8th, 1916. During his time at sea he hailed from either Glasgow or Paisley.

If anyone can add any information or direct me to another source of information it would be appreciated.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello,
He has a medal file at Kew in *BT 395/1/100658* This can be downloade for £3.30. The other two files are best viewed/obtained by visit to Kew as can be costly to obtain online. If your contact needs someone to get them for a fraction of the price that a researcher will charge then let me know and I will put you in touch with someone.

A Seaman's Pouch at Kew in *BT 372/493/153*

His CRS 10 (service record from Jan, 1941) should be held in this file at Kew - *BT 382/1870*

Hope that helps.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Thank You*



Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello,
> He has a medal file at Kew in *BT 395/1/100658* This can be downloade for £3.30. The other two files are best viewed/obtained by visit to Kew as can be costly to obtain online. If your contact needs someone to get them for a fraction of the price that a researcher will charge then let me know and I will put you in touch with someone.
> 
> A Seaman's Pouch at Kew in *BT 372/493/153*
> ...


Many thanks Hugh. I will follow up on that and pass the information on. I know it will be well received.

Regards
Nova Scotian


----------



## nesswallace (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello, a relative saw your post and passed it along. I am from a line of Wallaces from Glasgow and we have several William Burns Wallaces in the line. I have never heard if any of them were engineers on a ship but they were all engineers in the agricultural engineering field and owned a company in Glasgow called John Wallace & Sons Agricultural Engineering Company. My grandmother was Margaret Campbell Wallace born 1899 and her parents were William Burns Wallace and Christina Reid Wallace. Margaret had 7 siblings, one of whom was named William Burns Wallace, however, he was 13 in the 1911 census. I believe she had some cousins named William Burns Wallace as the first and second names were recycled quite a bit in the family. If this rings any bells for your friend, let me know.


----------

